#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  GOD OF WAR CRAZIERS? Give me your thoughts and feelings about the climax storyline?

## Moana

*Hi Gamer's!* 

All Gamer's might have definitely played The recent God Of War for which IGN has given a 10/10 and for which Cory Barlog(The Director) after seeing the reviews on the first day itself burst into tears.
I saw the game play and I was like OMG!! (Krato's voice though :love: ) since I don't have a PS4 I didn't get a chance to play the game, so please give me your feedback's those who have played it.
*THE ENDING* seems to be a little confusing about Krato's wife being a giant.

*Give me your thoughts on this confusing plus heart tearing climax scene video?
*

----------


## Assassin

> *Hi Gamer's!* 
> 
> All Gamer's might have definitely played The recent God Of War for which IGN has given a 10/10 and for which Cory Barlog(The Director) after seeing the reviews on the first day itself burst into tears.
> I saw the game play and I was like OMG!! (Krato's voice though) since I don't have a PS4 I didn't get a chance to play the game, so please give me your feedback's those who have played it.
> *THE ENDING* seems to be a little confusing about Krato's wife being a giant.
> 
> *Give me your thoughts on this confusing plus heart tearing climax scene video?
> *


There is no need to expect someone to feel for you, God of War is an Exclusive release for PS but you can use PSX4 emulator to play in PC too. But you need to buy a controller (That's a great deal I believe for a best ever game) and your PC match up with it's minimum requirements. 

god-war-sad.jpg

----------


## Moana

> There is no need to expect someone to feel for you, God of War is an Exclusive release for PS but you can use PSX4 emulator to play in PC too. But you need to buy a controller (That's a great deal I believe for a best ever game) and your PC match up with it's minimum requirements. 
> 
> god-war-sad.jpg


If I buy a controller can I play it on PC????

----------


## Assassin

> If I buy a controller can I play it on PC????


Yes you can, I prefer an Xbox controller, which is most compatible with PC. You can enjoy some other games like Assassins Creed, NFS series, etc also have an option to play using controller. I'm not sure about the FPS working fine even if you use controllers. It's all depend on your graphics card.

----------


## Moana

> Yes you can, I prefer an Xbox controller, which is most compatible with PC. You can enjoy some other games like Assassins Creed, NFS series, etc also have an option to play using controller. I'm not sure about the FPS working fine even if you use controllers. It's all depend on your graphics card.


Could you please send me any links regarding this if you know any?

----------


## Assassin

> Could you please send me any links regarding this if you know any?


Emulator link : *Download
*To buy a gaming Controller : *Amazon 



*

----------


## Moana

> Emulator link : *Download
> *To buy a gaming Controller : *Amazon 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, friend! :Smile:

----------

